# Playoffs - Game 5: San Antonio @ Phoenix



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* June 1st, 2005 8:00 PM (Central Time)*









VS.











Game 1: Spurs 121, Suns 114 

Leaders:
Amare Stoudemire - 41 points, 9 rebounds
Tim Duncan - 28 points, 15 rebounds, 4 assists
Steve Nash - 29 points, 13 assists, 4 rebounds 

Game 2: Spurs 111, Suns 108 

Leaders:
Amare Stoudemire - 37 points, 8 rebounds
Steve Nash - 29 points, 15 assists, 5 rebounds 
Tim Duncan - 30 points, 8 rebounds


Game 3: Spurs 102, Suns 92 

Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 33 points, 15 rebounds, 3 blocks
Amare Stoudemire - 34 points, 11 rebounds 
Manu Ginobili - 18 points, 9 rebounds, 4 steals


Game 4: Spurs 102, Suns 92 

Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 33 points, 15 rebounds, 3 blocks
Amare Stoudemire - 34 points, 11 rebounds 
Manu Ginobili - 18 points, 9 rebounds, 4 steals



*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*











































































































I'm feeling kind of nervous and kind of confident going into this game. I'm pretty confident that we are the better team, but I'm nervous about the fact that if they get another win, new life will be breathed into them. We did win the first two games of the series in Phoenix, but I don't feel like we're going to win this game now. I think it all starts with how we play. If we play our best, they can't beat us. Phoenix played a pretty damn good game in Game 4, and we didn't play too well at all, but we still had a chance to win that game at the end. The Spurs desperately need perimeter scoring in Game 5, and although the three pointers have been falling in this series, the Spurs still need those mid range jumpers, because that will stop Phoenix from hovering around Duncan in the paint. I'm looking at Mr. Parker again in this game. Now's not the time to lose confidence and play timid, this is the time he needs to get his *** in gear for 4 quarters. Beno had a much better impact on the game in the 2nd half than Parker, and if Parker plays that same way in the stretch this game, the results will be the same. I just hope Duncan and Parker play big. The Spurs can't afford either one of those guys to play like they did in Game 4.




*Koko's Key's to Victory:  * 



- Transition 3. D'Antonio has been preaching all series long that his team wasn't pushing the ball hard enough, and look what that did for them in Game 4. I expect more of the same out of Phoenix, so we better get back and make them earn their baskets. Shooting at a better rate than 45% is going to be huge for SA, because the better they shoot the less chances Phoenix will have to push the ball off a rebound. 


- Tony Parker. I've beaten this theme into the ground, but make a jumper for crying out loud. I was embarassed for him the way Phoenix left him wide open to shoot those jumpers, and he clanked big time in the 2nd half. Defensively I think he's doing a solid job, but there's not a moment's rest when you're chasing Nash.


- Be aggressive and intense. There was little confidence and aggression in the 2nd half of that game, and there was very little intensity aside from Manu. Phoenix out worked us at the end of Game 4, and that better not happen again.





I think we lose. Keep in mind I'm 1-3 in predictions in this series, so take it for what it's worth. Hopefully we play with the kind of aggression and intensity that Phoenix played with in Game 4, because anything less won't get the job done.


Prediction: Suns 116, Spurs 112


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm going out on a limb here

I will say this will be rememebered as the game of the season and just a simply AMAZING game to watch..at least 1 OT due to a big shot from someone (I'm feeling Tony Parker) and then Spurs win


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

You guys need someone to guard Joe Johnson, he's going to try and explode for a lot of points again. Pop tried switching Bowen on him sometime during the fourth and Joe just crossed him over and hit fadeaways in his face. I don't think he will be able to do that as often next series, Bowen seemed to do a good job staying on him, Joe just hit some really tough shots. He's going to be silently killing you guys while you guys focus on Nash and Stoudamires pick and rolls. Bowen has done an awesome job on Marion so far but if Marion continues to play poor anyway, Bowen is going to have to switch on Joe. And Duncan is going to have to pass out of double teams more often, Suns seem to double him as soon as he moves. Come on i'm hoping to meet you guys in the finals


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

> I'm going out on a limb here
> 
> I will say this will be rememebered as the game of the season and just a simply AMAZING game to watch..at least 1 OT due to a big shot from someone (I'm feeling Tony Parker) and then Spurs win



ohh man that would be way awesome!!! hahah hopefully it happens! 

ugh i can't watch this game! anyway, i think that it'll be a great game. i'm somewhat confident we'll win, but i dunno the suns are really good and i dont wanna underestimate their capabilities. yes the spurs are a better team but u never know. it might be one of those times when everything goes wrong. someone for sure really needs to defend JJ, parker sure as hell can't. parker has hard time being defended or defending a bigger guard. i think it depends if parker plays well, then they win if he doesn't then, no... unless beno comes through like claxton did. hopefully last game was just a bump for a parker and not his usual disappearing act... 

ok this is what i want from them... spurs 112, suns 97. i know that's pushing it 'cuz the suns are a great team but that's what i kinda wnna see, domination.

now realistically,
spurs 109
suns 104


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm so confident that the Spurs are going to win tonight I dropped 30k on the ucash sportsbook. Why am I so confident?

Well its not like the Suns blew out the Spurs in the last game. They played very aggressive, and very desperate. And there was a slight lapse in the Spurs defense towards the end. It was obvous they looked to be caught a little off guard by the fact that the Suns were actually playing decent defense.. And not just wide open defense.

I think Pop made the correct adjustments. I think Tim duncan is going to explode out there on offense and defense. I think Manu will step up. And Parker will the glue that holds em together.

I say spurs by 8. And series go night night.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this gm will kill the suns or give them new life. its amazing what the results from this gm could do

Roc SoiLD PlAn To bEAt tHe Suns

transition d- get back as fast as you can play great d and make sure they dont get a 3 or an amazing dunk off of it

parker- he needs to tire the hell out of nash and set up and score on offense, he must do great tonight

intesity- it will be very intense tonight, phnx is going to have the crowd behind them and will run with it, we must match it and even do better, we played through sonics crowd wich was probaly the loadest crowd i have ever heard.

we are the better team, we have to get them fast and take it out of them fast. we played very bad last gm and missed somemany freethrows didnt play great d and still had a chance. there is only one diffrence its at there place.

key match up parker vs nash x=parker

Spurs 115
Suns 109


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Koko, I'm going to "borrow" your game thread for the Suns forum.

Thanks.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> Hey Koko, I'm going to "borrow" your game thread for the Suns forum.
> 
> Thanks.





Cool.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm starting to get pissed off by some things. First off, Shawn Marion and Amare made comments that tickled me the wrong way. Marion said the Spurs look fatigued and that he could see it on our eyes. Well, we could see the desperation on your eyes Marion, so congrats on the win, but that's one win. As for Amare, he spouted off the "flopper" line about the Spurs, and is talking about how he plays old school ball. I guess he means street ball, because defense has never been common in street games. Then there is all of these people talking crap about the Spurs in the playoff forum about us being sore losers and having no sportsmanship and what not. I hope we finish Phoenix off tonight so we can send end all of this stuff, including the "Amare owns Duncan" BS.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm starting to get pissed off by some things. First off, Shawn Marion and Amare made comments that tickled me the wrong way. Marion said the Spurs look fatigued and that he could see it on our eyes. Well, we could see the desperation on your eyes Marion, so congrats on the win, but that's one win. As for Amare, he spouted off the "flopper" line about the Spurs, and is talking about how he plays old school ball. I guess he means street ball, because defense has never been common in street games. Then there is all of these people talking crap about the Spurs in the playoff forum about us being sore losers and having no sportsmanship and what not. I hope we finish Phoenix off tonight so we can send end all of this stuff, including the "Amare owns Duncan" BS.


sore losers? I've given them nothing but props for the win, and from what I can see so has every other spurs fan.

As for Amare and Marion, I've enver licked them. I always thought they were jerks so what they said doesn't really make me feel angry or anyhting. Infact, if it wasn't for Nash I wouldn't be able to stand Phoenix cause I hate those guys so much :curse:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Here you go ezealen:




PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> wow, i'm so disappointed by the spurs fans. no objectivity. can't take a loss with sportsmanship.
> 
> i suppose you didn't hear espn provide the explanation, FROM THE RULEBOOK, why amare's block was a clean block, did you? duncan is a soft ***** for even crying after getting his dunk packed.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I do overreact to a lot of stuff, but I don't like going into a thread and there's about 12 posts in a row that are all negative about the Spurs or even the fans. As a long time supporter of the Spurs on this site, I feel it's my duty to say something.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

It -is- your duty to say something.

As for the comments of Amare and Shawn, they're just talkin. They have something they desperately need to prove, while Spurs are proven as franchise winners. They can talk all they want but if Shawn shows up with 6 points and 4 rebounds, you don't need to be mad because he made himself look like an idiot. :smile:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'm starting to get pissed off by some things. First off, Shawn Marion and Amare made comments that tickled me the wrong way. Marion said the Spurs look fatigued and that he could see it on our eyes. Well, we could see the desperation on your eyes Marion, so congrats on the win, but that's one win. As for Amare, he spouted off the "flopper" line about the Spurs, and is talking about how he plays old school ball. I guess he means street ball, because defense has never been common in street games. Then there is all of these people talking crap about the Spurs in the playoff forum about us being sore losers and having no sportsmanship and what not. I hope we finish Phoenix off tonight so we can send end all of this stuff, including the "Amare owns Duncan" BS.



Haha, thats funny.. Marion finally shows up for a game and now he starts talking trash. lol. Tonight we will see how tired the Spurs are.

And as for the block on duncan.. Was it pretty? Yup. Very nice.. Even sick block... Havent seen many of those this series.. The guy has one good game and all of the trash talkers are comming out the wood work. Last time I checked the series is 3-1, no team in the history ever lost a series after being up 3-0. THe suns are just fighting for there lives, and tonight that fight will be over.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Here you go ezealen:


I didn't say people aren't saying stuff like that. I was saying that they have no rite to. Every spurs fan I've seen has given nothing but props to the suns for that win. Mostly because they feel sorry for them though


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

im not a sore loser.... but it wasnt that block that amare got last game that i think was hte highlight, it was joe johnson with that fadeaway....i mean cmon it was a very pretty shot and i can barely make that when im shooting baskets outside by myself...

anyways the main thing about this game it the defense i was so pissed last game with how many transition points the suns got... i kepy yelling at the t.v. "GET BACK GET BACK"... well yea thats all


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

game time


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i dont think i know what a foul is anymore amare pushed horry out of the way for a lose ball and yet no call.

14spurs
13 suns

i dont like what were doing on offense we need to do a better job. manu isnt doing well in this gm and realy no one is but duncan. step it up people this is time to go to the finals


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

parkers jumpshot is flat and know one is playing at all. duncan is the only man playing. im getting angry we neeD to realize what we have

22 suns
20 spurs


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

spurs 24
suns 24

are bball iq on offense isnt to good right now, duncan shot a 3 to end the 3rd. we need to play smarter on offense or this might not go to well. we need to take our d to another level


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

now were starting to play spurs basketball ya lets go
spurs 35
suns 28


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

our offense is medicore, our d... what d. get out buts playing like we want to be in the finals not like that were satisfied with 3-2.
spurs 37
suns 36


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

offenive fouls... 3 straight.. im not going to say any more im so mad
42spurs
42suns


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

out of the 3 off. fouls i think only the first one looked like an actual foul.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

50SUNS
49 SPURS
NO COMMENT :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

PARKER is catching fire yes biggest lead of the gm for us. we must take advantage of it lets go take it
spurs 65
suns 56


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

well we were playing great, everyone but now the suns just got a stop or 2 with a pair of free throws and a 3. need to make good descions and extend our lead
69
61


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this is it, we had a little time where they went to a 6-0 lead but manu got a layup to help in the qt.we have 1 more qt. we must do this. finish the suns. lets go one more qt
78spurs
70 suns
GO SPurs Go
4-1 take the series


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

less then 4 min has gone by. were changing baskets so our lead is the same.
86spurs
76 suns


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

o gosh this is scary whewwww its just a kick to the groin


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

wheres the offensive foul on amare?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this is getting to close we realy need a score here. we dont want them to cut it to 3 or 2. i hope pop will come out with a great play. half way through the qt... its gm time
spurs86
suns81


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

jim jackso with a huge 3. with little over 2 min to play we have a small lead. we need to get a score here with 3 sec left on the shot clock. play great d 
93spurs
90suns


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

no they steal the ball and get 2. 26.2 sec left they going to try to foul
4 pt gm


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Good game by Phoenix and by us. This has been one exciting series.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we win!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

the series is our we go on to the nba finals!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Congrats Spurs. Good luck in the Finals. Bring it back to the Lone Star State.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

WOOO HOLLA OUT TO THE WESTERN CONFERENCE CHAMPS!

lets go have a party on the river walk guys


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great game. Duncan stepped up. Manu stepped up. Horry Stepped up. Parker stepped up. They looked like champs out there, I'm glad to see. Just one more time and they will win it all. 

They made me rich to.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Nice job by the Spurs to close it out so they can get some much needed rest for Duncan.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

We dance like :banana:





Yes sir. I was just so relieved when Manu got that rebound at the end and Phoenix decided not to foul. Yes. We are the better team, and I don't give a damn about who or who didn't play in the first two games of the series. Michael Jord...errr Joe Johnson wasn't their savior. I don't hate the guy, I actually like him because he doesn't show boat and run his mouth, but I was tired of hearing about him. He's a good player, but that didn't help the fact that Shawn Marion and Quentin Richardson couldn't step up.




I'll give Phoenix some major props. They really are a very good team, but unfortunately for them they ran into a possessed Duncan. Amare is an amazing player, but he doesn't own Duncan.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

tim duncan sticken up for his team mates at the podem :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i feel a little bad for parker hes getting alost no credit for the series. first 2 gms you could say he was the mvp in the series and he had a good gm 3. if you look at the stat sheet he didnt have a fantastic gm 5 but i would say it was good


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well after going up 3-0 I kinda knew we would win.... Not as exciting as it should be but what can u do? Now it is down to business for the finals. Lets win um


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah, Duncan was awesome. I'm glad he and the whole team had the guts to finish this damn series off right here and right now. 



Parker at least did the reverse effect in this game from Game 4. If you're not going to play a good overall game, at least play your best when it counts. Parker did that, and he gets props. I have been saying all along that Parker was the key to the series, and the one game he played bad we lost. I'm just glad he finished this game strong, and now we can move onto the next series feeling pretty good about him.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

:banana:

Awesome, go Spurs


----------



## Moe The Bartender (May 7, 2004)

Koko the Great does it again...another predicted Spurs loss, another Spurs win. Keep em coming partner :clap:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Moe The Bartender said:


> Koko the Great does it again...another predicted Spurs loss, another Spurs win. Keep em coming partner :clap:





Strike one. 


:clown:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Strike one.
> 
> 
> :clown:


so koko who will win gm won of the finals lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> We dance like :banana:


Thanks for saying it for me, Koko

So how bout them reffs, I mean spurs? :clown: 

3 down, 1 to go :banana:


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*I'm back!!!*

Do you missed my ratings?

Here we go :

Duncan : 10/10
Horry : 8/10
Bowen : 8/10
Udrih : 8/10
Parker : 7/10
Ginobili : 7/10
Barry : 4/10
Mohammed : 4/10


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: I'm back!!!*



mr_french_basketball said:


> Do you missed my ratings?





Definitely. We were wondering what happened to you.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: I'm back!!!*



mr_french_basketball said:


> Do you missed my ratings?
> 
> Here we go :
> 
> ...


wow your back i thought you died or something lol


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: I'm back!!!*



TheRoc5 said:


> wow your back i thought you died or something lol


Yes, death is very humours. Just imagine if you died :rofl:

Muhuhaha :devil2:


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

Now that I live with my girlfriend, I have less time to post on the forum.

I'm glad the Spurs don't need my posts to win!!!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: I'm back!!!*



ezealen said:


> Yes, death is very humours. Just imagine if you died :rofl:
> 
> Muhuhaha :devil2:


wtf


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: I'm back!!!*



TheRoc5 said:


> wtf


That's exactly what I said when I saw your post to Mr.French


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: I'm back!!!*



ezealen said:


> Yes, death is very humours. Just imagine if you died :rofl:
> 
> Muhuhaha :devil2:


wtf!!!... Your sense of humour froze my blood!!!...

I'm embarrassed for the Finals: I don't have the channel which has the exclusivity to broadcast it...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: I'm back!!!*



mr_french_basketball said:


> wtf!!!... Your sense of humour froze my blood!!!...
> 
> I'm embarrassed for the Finals: I don't have the channel which has the exclusivity to broadcast it...


I was making fun of TheRoc5 for saying he thought you died and then laughing. It's hard to sound sarcastic in writing


----------

